

Mark Zuckerberg Answer a Question of Stephen Hawking - epety
http://blog.sudoask.com/stephen-hawking-ask-mark-zuckerberg-answer/
I would like to know a unified theory of gravity and the other forces. Which of the big questions in science would you like to know the answer to and why?
======
epety
Stephen Hawking: I would like to know a unifed theory of gravity and the other
forces. Which of the big question would you like to know the answer to and why
?

Mark Zuckerberg: That's a pretty good one! I'm most interested in questions
about people. What will enable us live forever? How do we cure all diseases?
How does the brain work? How does learning work and how we can empower humans
to learn million times mores? I also curious about whether there is a
fundamental mathematical law underlying human social relationships that
governs the balance of who and what we all care about. I bet there is.1

